# aMSN : Liste de contacts



## Orange-SiOuxSie (13 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait une petite recherche mais je n'ai pourtant trouvé aucune solution à mon problème.

En gros, *ma liste de contacts n'apparait pas dans aMSN.*


Exposé du problème :

J'utilise le logiciel *aMSN* depuis pas mal de temps et je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec.

Bon, et puis, aujourd'hui, je l'ouvre et rien ne s'affiche mis à part un petit trait blanc en haut à gauche (je ne sais même pas s'il est visible !) :





​
La fenêtre qui me permet habituellement de me connecter ne s'afficher donc pas. Mais j'arrive à la faire s'afficher et allant dans Compte > Se connecter en tant que :









​

Mais, une fois que j'ai cliqué sur Accepter, je suis de nouveau face à la situation de départ.

Je sais que j'apparais connectée dans la liste de mes contacts et ils peuvent venir me parler, mais impossible d'afficher ma liste de contacts.

J'ai essayé de retélécharger aMSN et de de changer la position de la fenêtre d'annonce dans Préférences>Avancé mais rien n'y fait.










 Qu'est ce que je peux faire pour remédier à ce problème ? 
​


----------



## Apca (13 Décembre 2006)

Salut 

Tu possède bien la dernière version de Amsn ?  La 0,96


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (13 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Tu possède bien la dernière version de Amsn ?  La 0,96



Oui, oui : *aMSN 0.96*


Ça va encore être un truc tout bête et je vais encore passer pour une poule.


----------



## Apca (13 Décembre 2006)

Décidemment, tu n'as pas de chance avec amsn 
T'a osx tiger je suppose ?


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (13 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> D&#233;cidemment, tu n'as pas de chance avec amsn
> T'a osx tiger je suppose ?



On ne se moque pas 

Oui, j'ai Tiger. Version *10.4.8* pour &#234;tre pr&#233;cise. C'est m&#234;me &#233;crit dans ma signature, je crois (ah non ).


----------



## Apca (13 Décembre 2006)

ok !   

Tu fermer Amsn, et tu vas effectuer une recherche dans spootlight (En haut &#224; droite de ton &#233;cran) L'icone c'est une boule bleu avec une loupe (si tu ne sais pas)  
Et dedans tu tappes "Amsn"
Quands la recherche est termin&#233;e, regarde si il n'y a pas une fichier blanc qui se nomme "Amsn.plist" ou quelque chose comme &#231;a. 
Si tu le vois, jette le &#224; la poubelle, vide la poubelle, puis relance amsn !


----------



## Universe player (13 Décembre 2006)

Et sinon adium il te plait pas ?


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (13 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> ok !
> 
> Tu fermer Amsn, et tu vas effectuer une recherche dans spootlight (En haut à droite de ton écran) L'icone c'est une boule bleu avec une loupe (si tu ne sais pas)
> Et dedans tu tappes "Amsn"
> ...



Je n'ai aucun fichier de ce nom.




> Et sinon adium il te plait pas ?




Si, si, je l'utilise, il fonctionne très bien, mais c'est que j'ai une webcam...


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (24 Décembre 2006)

Je n'ai toujours trouvé aucune solution à mon problème exposé plus haut...

Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## Apca (26 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour  

Pourrais-tu me faire une capture d'écran des résultats de la recherche via spotlight avec "amsn"


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (26 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Pourrais-tu me faire une capture d'écran des résultats de la recherche via spotlight avec "amsn"



La liste est longue mais il y a tout (sauf les images, qui, je suppose, n'ont aucune utilité). Le dernier, qui est un peu coupé, est _cookies.txt_.


----------



## Apca (26 Décembre 2006)

Essaye de mettre à la poubelle le "com.tclk.wish.amsn.plist" puis relance amsn


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (26 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Essaye de mettre à la poubelle le "com.tclk.wish.amsn.plist" puis relance amsn



Ça ne change rien


----------



## Apca (26 Décembre 2006)

Le problème est venu tous d'un coup ? :mouais:


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (26 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Le problème est venu tous d'un coup ? :mouais:



Ehhhh oui.


----------



## disfortune (26 Décembre 2006)

Moi j'ai le même problème avec amsn.. sur une autre version de OSX.... (Panthera Pardus)


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (26 Décembre 2006)

disfortune a dit:


> Moi j'ai le même problème avec amsn.. sur une autre version de OSX.... (Panthera Pardus)





C'est malin.


----------



## Apca (27 Décembre 2006)

disfortune a dit:


> Moi j'ai le même problème avec amsn.. sur une autre version de OSX.... (Panthera Pardus)



C'est sérieux ? 

Si vous êtes deux dans le cas, je fais une recherche approndies !!


----------



## disfortune (27 Décembre 2006)

Moi sous tiger, ca m'est jamais arrivé, du moins je m'en souviens pas....


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (27 Décembre 2006)

disfortune a dit:


> Moi sous tiger, ca m'est jamais arrivé, du moins je m'en souviens pas....



Dommage D), Apca ne fera pas de recherches approfondies...


----------



## Apca (27 Décembre 2006)

Bon, ben je vais poser la question aux d&#233;velloppeurs  
Et je te dirais quoi !


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (27 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Bon, ben je vais posser la question au dévellopeur
> Et je te dirais quoi !



Ça, c'est gentil


----------



## Apca (27 Décembre 2006)

Essaye un peu ceci, et dis moi quoi !  

- Ouvre Amsn, et fait "pomme+s" 
- Une fen&#234;tre vas s'ouvrir 
- Tu inscrit ceci dedans =>   wm geometry . 300x300+5+25
- Tu tappes sur la touche "enter" ensuite !


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (28 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Essaye un peu ceci, et dis moi quoi !
> 
> - Ouvre Amsn, et fait "pomme+s"
> - Une fenêtre vas s'ouvrir
> ...




Tu gères.
Ça fonctionne.
Ma liste de contacts réapparait 

N'empêche que faire _pomme+s_ et taper _wm geometry . 300x300+5+25_ pour une liste de contacts disparus sur aMSN, je n'y aurai jamais pensé !


----------



## flotow (29 Décembre 2006)

Oui, mais Apca, c'est le meilleur Belge


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (29 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Oui, mais Apca, c'est le meilleur Belge



C'est malin


----------



## Apca (29 Décembre 2006)

Orange-SiOuxSie a dit:


> Tu g&#232;res.



Toujours moi  



Ahhh Ben content que cela fonctionne !   


 Tucpasquic


----------



## flotow (29 Décembre 2006)

Apca, je suis ta conscience  :rateau: et je te dit de prendre Adium pour plusieurs raisons  :
ca plante moins depuis qu'on est passé en beta (etrange  )
c'est plus beau 
on a pas tout les soucis que tu euh, vous :love: pouvez avoir sur aMSN 
et puis, pour la camera, faut passer sur iChat, y'a que ca de vrai  ou alors, Skype 





Sinon, Apca, ca te fera 20 pour l'avis de ta conscience , a deposer sur mon compte Belge, euh non, Suisse :love:


----------



## Apca (29 Décembre 2006)

Bon, revenons au sujet, ma conscience vas très bien d'ailleur!   

Et me conseille toujours Amsn !  


...Pour en revenir au sujet  

Si t'a d'autres problèmes avec Amsn "Orange-SiOuxSie" n'hésite pas !


----------



## flotow (29 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Si t'a d'autres probl&#232;mes avec Amsn "Orange-SiOuxSie" n'h&#233;site pas !



T'as vu son pseudo???   
Elle va toujours avec des problemes  




:rateau:


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (29 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Si t'a d'autres problèmes avec Amsn "Orange-SiOuxSie" n'hésite pas !



Nan, nan, pour le moment, ça va 


Je voulais savoir un truc pour mon iPod, mais faut que j'aille sur l'autre forum là.




Tucpasquic a dit:


> T'as vu son pseudo???
> Elle va toujours avec des problemes
> 
> 
> ...



Hein ? :mouais:


----------



## horti (21 Mars 2007)

moi aussi j'ai eu le meme problème avec Amsn 0.96 et je n'ai pas de fichier amsn.plist


----------



## horti (21 Mars 2007)

la manipulation avec pomme s marche mais je dois la refaire à chaque fois vous avez une solution?


----------

